# My non champion will whip your champion's butt



## Maltesedad (Jan 27, 2013)

I am so sick of all this "my dog is a champion"crap,you are just a snob with a snobbish dog.My dogs will outrun out play and out fox you any day of the week.So maybe their eyes are alittle cloose togther,maybe they have a white spot or brown on their noses.Only humans can think up this crap.All of my dogs are champions in my eyes.And mutts live longer train better and have way less health problems than the designer breeds(designer breeds)only humans could come up with something so stupid.Long live the models of the world,put here to the sure the rest of us feel inferiorI.ve never heard a song aboutthe so-called pretty champion dog,but a lot about the junk yard dog.So put that in your pipe and smoke it,my mutts will be around long after your champion is dead.And don't you dare tell me"your's are just mongrels or I swear I will pinch you in the face(.Breed standards),I tell you what let's have human standards,no more idiots morons or snobs.I may be an SOB but mine was a junk yard dog and I am proud of it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I uh.. well. I don't think there is any thing wrong with being proud of your dogs accomplishments, especially not if you have titled them. I'm kind of put off by the "my mutts will be around long after your champion is dead" as well. Isn't this rant kind of the same extreme, but from the opposite side?


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, who pissed in your cheerios?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm trying to think of a circumstance where I'd have this kind of conversation with someone, and I can't... Well, I should say I tried, and failed.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've never insulted your dog, so why do you feel the need to insult mine? (and many of the others on this forum, who are as loved and valued by their owners as your dogs are by you)

I also find it ironic that your name is "Maltesedad", yet you're so against those of us with snobby purebred dogs. You wouldn't be able to have a maltese if nobody bred them to look like that.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ummm...okay.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I'm pretty sure I've never insulted your dog, so why do you feel the need to insult mine? (and many of the others on this forum, who are as loved and valued by their owners as your dogs are by you)
> 
> I also find it ironic that your name is "Maltesedad", yet you're so against those of us with snobby purebred dogs. You wouldn't be able to have a maltese if nobody bred them to look like that.


Agreed. 

OP- This is just incredibly rude.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Huh. Look at that.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

lol..... Whut?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia eats all other dogs for breakfast. She is that awesome. 

That is all.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

So do you guys.. like.. stuff?


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Dude, I get you on your frustration of purebred snobs acting like mutts are inferior, but really, this was totally uncalled for. No one here has insulted your dogs, and even if they did, two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Huh. Um... is this coming from watching the Westminster Dog Show last night? All the champion-titled purebreds put a crank in your craw?

I have a purebred and a mutt and they are both equally awesome.

Jen

P.S- I used to show dogs, and I *guarantee you* that most purebred show dogs are not "snobs" but roll in the mud, eat poop, lick their butts and steal garbage out of the trashcan just like "regular" dogs do.  If that makes you feel any better!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> So do you guys.. like.. stuff?


I like stuff.... and... talking, or not talking.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

sassafras said:


> I like stuff.... and... talking, or not talking.


I could talk or not talk all day long. And never run out of things to not talk about.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I like stuff.... and... talking, or not talking.


How is the weather? Or you don't have to tell me.. Which ever.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Sheesh. 

I love all dogs. 

Mine is a purebred (I've also had the opportunity to share my life with lots of wonderful mutts along the way). A purebred, but not a champion of much of anything. Except of making me smile and brightening my day  And a champion leaf catcher/eater and paper grocery bag ripper.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a purebred Alaskan husky! BOW DOWN TO ME.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I have a purebred Alaskan husky! BOW DOWN TO ME.


Your purebred Alaskan Husky is inferior to MY purebred Alaskan Husky.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I also have a long-haired Pit Bull which is a very rare new breed.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> Wow, who pissed in your cheerios?


I think there dog did...

Also, most aren't snobbish..wait, Dogs cant be snobbish, can they?



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> So do you guys.. like.. stuff?


 Yes, I do like stuff


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I think there dog did...


It's "their" dog! :grammarsnobbering:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Pot + Kettle = Black


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Curbside Prophet said:


> It's "their" dog! :grammarsnobbering:


My bad,sorry for the error


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Yes, I do like stuff


Tell me more.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Sheesh.
> 
> I love all dogs.
> 
> Mine is a purebred (I've also had the opportunity to share my life with lots of wonderful mutts along the way). A purebred, but not a champion of much of anything. Except of making me smile and brightening my day  And a champion leaf catcher/eater and paper grocery bag ripper.


My pure bred is a champion water dish digger...and ...and... *CRASH* clutz.

I've had cross breeds and muts in the past too, and I can tell you IME that they're all crazy kids.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> So do you guys.. like.. stuff?


I don't like stuff. People who like stuff are so full of themselves. Always talking about how great their stuff is.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Tell me more.


You know like food, and this forum...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Tell me more.


Tell me more, was it love at first sight?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

My mixed breed dog was the definition of healthier than purebreds! She lived to be FOUR years old. I don't know a single purebred living longer than 4! Take that.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Tell me more, was it love at first sight?


DID SHE PUT UP A FIGHT? 

Small letters so my important caps stay.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

. . . :/ 

Having owned purebred and muttly dogs, I can assure you there really isn't a difference in the things you are claiming. And yeah, pretty rude to jump all over everyone for nothing.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

> *Maltesedad*: I have a 7yr old maltepoo who has been having seizures since he was three.


How did you get so lucky with your super healthy malte-poo?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, BOO to all of those snobs who constantly post here about how their champion dogs are better than all other dogs!

(Um, someone point them out to me, because I've been here for a few years now and I still haven't found them. But when I do, IT'S FACE-PINCHING TIME!)


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

sassafras said:


> I also have a long-haired Pit Bull which is a very rare new breed.


Yeah, well, i have a purebred, triple-champion, super-duper agility, herding champion Short-Haired Norwegian Snothound! And she's TWENTY TIMES better than your crappy old pit bull!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have to admit it. My dog is pretty snobby. She's not a purebred though so go figure.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> I have to admit it. My dog is pretty snobby. She's not a purebred though so go figure.


That's impossible. Only purebreds are snobs.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

My purebred collienewfmountainbullyshakennotstirred is a bit of a snob. He really prefers his caviar served on a spotless silver platter as apposed to the golden spoon I once attempted to serve it to him in.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm didn't know BB was a snob, guess that is why she plays with every dog she sees purebred/mix alike.

And I guess BB being covered in mud everyday attributes to her prissy show dog rep.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal only ever got a few points at the shows before she got too tall and had to retire, but I have NEVER heard the end of it. She keeps bossing me around, calling me her "servant" and demanding that I brush her hair _just so_ and arrange her food _just so_. She's really big on presentation. And man, you should have seen the tantrum she threw when I once tried to put a collar from a feed supply store on her. She ranted for like half an hour about how only mongrels shop at feed supply stores.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Maltesedad said:


> ....And mutts live longer train better and have way less health problems than the designer breeds(designer breeds)only humans could come up with something so stupid....


I thought the so called designer breeds are mutts.
Then again all my dogs are backyard bred rescues so what do I know. Well, I do know I like....stuff.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

But no, I feel the need to get serious on this for a second.



Maltesedad said:


> I am so sick of all this "my dog is a champion"crap,you are just a snob with a snobbish dog.My dogs will outrun out play and out fox you any day of the week.So maybe their eyes are alittle cloose togther,maybe they have a white spot or brown on their noses.Only humans can think up this crap.


Of course humans made up all this crap. It was humans that spent hundreds of years developing these breeds and then continuing to develop them to a written standard. 



> And mutts live longer train better and have way less health problems than the designer breeds(designer breeds)only humans could come up with something so stupid.


Mutts live longer? Care to point me to your statistics? How much health testing goes on with these mutts?



> I may be an SOB but mine was a junk yard dog and I am proud of it.


Yeah, I'll agree with you on that. Lol


Really, I hope this is a joke, just somebody hoping to get a rise out of people. Surely nobody is this ignorant and quick to judge.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

well the dog I am currently competing with is a shelter mutt...sooo what does that make her? lol for the record I have 6 dogs, 3 mutts and 3 purebreds. almost all are titled. I am confused about your designer breed rant.... you have a maltepoo? you know a maltepoo IS a designer breed right? lol


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Sighthounds4me said:


> Yeah, well, i have a purebred, triple-champion, super-duper agility, herding champion Short-Haired Norwegian Snothound! And she's TWENTY TIMES better than your crappy old pit bull!


Where can I obtain one of these rare Snothounds? I'd like to breed them with my Tasmanian Cattle Dog, closely related to the Australian Cattle Dog, but the ship never quite made it to Australia...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Bugs said:


> sooo what does that make her? lol


Apparently that would make her a scab, lol.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Mumble isn't a show dog but he _is_ a purebred. He only eats the finest dead leaves.




ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Apparently that would make her a scab, lol.


Lol.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal also insists on speaking in a French accent all of the time. She thinks it makes her sound more posh. I pointed out that despite her breed name, she was born and raised and Canada and she's no more French than an Australian Shepherd is Australian, but she just waved me away dismissively.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Waston is such a snob and only eats the finest deer poop. None of that common deer poop lying around. He will spend hours looking for just the right stuff.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

LoMD13 said:


> I have to admit it. My dog is pretty snobby. She's not a purebred though so go figure.


Yea, but Lo got every reason in the world to be a snob.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Waston is such a snob and only eats the finest deer poop. None of that common deer poop lying around. He will spend hours looking for just the right stuff.


Mumble is a rabbit poop connoisseur. He carefully judges each turd for it's aroma, body, and level of grass by-product. He's very uppity about it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Avery said:


> Mumble is a rabbit poop connoisseur. He carefully judges each turd for it's aroma, body, and level of grass by-product. He's very uppity about it.


Watson has access to his very own Bunny Poop Mountain (aka the compost pile where I dump the bunny litter boxes). He would be willing to share with Mumble, since Mumble is also a purebred.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Watson has access to his very own Bunny Poop Mountain (aka the compost pile where I dump the bunny litter boxes). He would be willing to share with Mumble, since Mumble is also a purebred.


How kind of Watson! Are the bunnies purebred? Mumble will willingly partake of wild bunny and purebred domesticated bunny leavings, but he won't accept those of mutt bunnies.

Maybe they can start a Pedigree Poop-Eaters Club. It will be very exclusive.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Avery said:


> How kind of Watson! Are the bunnies purebred? Mumble will willingly partake of wild bunny and purebred domesticated bunny leavings, but he won't accept those of mutt bunnies.
> 
> Maybe they can start a Pedigree Poop-Eaters Club. It will be very exclusive.


Oh yes, both purebred bunnies. Though one came from a show breeder, which means he's superior to the other who came from a pet store and was later adopted, even though he's kind of a jerk and the pet store bunny is a sweetheart. 

Any other purebreds here can join in the bunny poo feasting. It will be like a wine tasting club, but for snooty dogs who like poop.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Oh yes, both purebred bunnies. Though one came from a show breeder, which means he's superior to the other who came from a pet store and was later adopted, even though he's kind of a jerk and the pet store bunny is a sweetheart.
> 
> Any other purebreds here can join in the bunny poo feasting. It will be like a wine tasting club, but for snooty dogs who like poop.


Manna would just love to join, she's a little partial to the exotic calico rex rabbit raised in northern Alberta but is willing to share for a taste of the wild.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

In all seriousness, OP what exactly was it you were hoping to accomplish with this? 

I mean other than insulting a lot of people and their dogs.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Maltesedad said:


> .I may be an SOB but mine was a junk yard dog and I am proud of it.


I really hate to sound like a snob...
but ..
Even us Junk Yard Dog Owners have standards!!
How dare you even think that your "Maltese Mix" could ever live up to being a true "Junk Yard Dog"?

Its probably sitting in your lap ..with a bow in its hair..


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Hahahahahaha! Most random thread ever! From the, ahem, very first post.

Love my mutt, share her accomplishments all the time. My next dog will be a purebred, and I'm sure I'll share his/hers too.

Also, Gypsy the Australian Border Shepherd (designer mix extraordinaire!) is a supersnob.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

My spaniel.. something mutt is a total snob.


----------



## Spazmelda (Jan 27, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> So do you guys.. like.. stuff?


I like stuff!



Spazmelda said:


> I like stuff!


But I also dislike other stuff. Just to be clear.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah. Ch. Rosko Valley's Jack Frost is a total snob.









TOTAL snob, I tell you.









Never gets to run,.









Never gets gets to go play in the woods.









Won't lower himself to interact with common riff-raff and mutts.









Doesn't know the meaning of the word FUN.









And takes himself seriously, all the time. 

Actually, you know what he is? He's a dog. He's not even a dog with perfect confirmation (his ears are off). He's just a dog that's done some good for his breed, won a few ribbons and been bred a few times. 

But he's a snob. Who can't play.

And I'm a snob, too. Because I own him, along with a deaf boston terrier and a couple of dogs I fished out of the garbage.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

What you don't know is that Jack sneaks out at night to attend anti-mutt rallies and uses all his massive champion dog winnings to pay off congressmen to help pass laws to have all mutts locked away. Because that's what purebred dogs do with their free time, apparently.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

TorachiKatashi said:


> What you don't know is that Jack sneaks out at night to attend anti-mutt rallies and uses all his massive champion dog winnings to pay off congressmen to help pass laws to have all mutts locked away. Because that's what purebred dogs do with their free time, apparently.


That makes sense! If he can get rid of the ones he lives with his life will improve dramatically, because no one will be chewing on his ears, or stealing his blankets at night. He has an Agenda. And since he's Jack, his agenda has to involve blankets.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> You know like food, and this forum...


OMG, Food is the BEST. It all like, sustains you and stuff.

MIL's toy poodle is a snob. She won't eat unless her food is pre-chewed for her, will only sleep on fleece, only goes to the bathroom outside if you carry her down the stairs....

Oh, no wait sorry. That's all because she's old.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have just spent the last few minutes reading through all this and laughing SO much omgoodness! I've never owned a purebred dog, and have never met a show dog/show person but I would assume they are mostly like the rest of the people/dogs. I highly doubt any of the dogs think they are better than your dog, but I'm sure there are some people who think they and ther dogs are better than yours. Who cares?! It's seriously not a big deal. Besides, my dogs are the coolest dogs on the planet, so no one outranks them  not being a snob though, just stating facts.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Usually, if someone posts a message as rude and belligerent as the opening post on this thread, they are shown the door. Since y'all are having so much fun with it, though, it would seem like a shame to get rid of this thread.

I have to ask, then, "Where did this come from?" A good rant is fine and sometimes healthy, but this one sure sounds like it's directed at the members of this forum. A large percentage of the people here - probably a majority - own mixed breed dogs. Those that have purebreds usually have their reasons and are respectful of those of us that cherish our mutts.

I'd suggest you stick around, if you are allowed to, and read - a lot - before you go nuts again. 

To summarize: Most of us here love mutts, but have little patience with rude people. 

And by the way - the notion that mutts live longer and are easier to train is ludicrous. Also, you seem to use the terms purebred, champion and designer breeds interchangeably. That is misguided.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I think it'd be more accurate to say that we love _dogs_. Purebred, mutt, mongrel, even BYBs and designer breeds, where some of us may not approve of the way the dog came to be, we still all love all dogs.

I can honestly say that I've never actually met a "purebred person" who wasn't enamored by my mixes, or thought lesser of them compared to their own dogs. I'm sure those people exist, but they're not nearly as common place as some people seem to think. When I go to a show, people always ask me about my dogs, how they're doing, how training is going. It doesn't matter if they're purebred or not. They're dogs, and we're dog lovers.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

TorachiKatashi said:


> I think it'd be more accurate to say that we love _dogs_. Purebred, mutt, mongrel, even BYBs and designer breeds, where some of us may not approve of the way the dog came to be, we still all love all dogs.
> 
> I can honestly say that I've never actually met a "purebred person" who wasn't enamored by my mixes, or thought lesser of them compared to their own dogs. I'm sure those people exist, but they're not nearly as common place as some people seem to think. When I go to a show, people always ask me about my dogs, how they're doing, how training is going. It doesn't matter if they're purebred or not. They're dogs, and we're dog lovers.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Maltesedad said:


> And don't you dare tell me"your's are just mongrels or I swear I will pinch you in the face(.Breed standards),I tell you what let's have human standards,no more idiots morons or snobs.I may be an SOB but mine was a junk yard dog and I am proud of it.


Oh no, not the dreaded face pinch!!!! Did someone here insult your dog or something? 

Its a little funny to imagine a junkyard maltese. badass.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

We had a purebred toy poodle when I was a kid. A white one. Never saw a dog more attracted to mud. But it was the good mud, you know, good for your skin and all that. Not the common, filthy mud.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

aiw said:


> Oh no, not the dreaded face pinch!!!!


That part was what sealed the deal with this being comical for me. I burst out laughing. 
'maltesedad' I assume is a grown man. I don't know many grown men that would go straight for a face pinch as an attack xD


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> That part was what sealed the deal with this being comical for me. I burst out laughing.
> 'maltesedad' I assume is a grown man. I don't know many grown men that would go straight for a face pinch as an attack xD


51-years-old according to his profile.

Whatever happened to "Act your age, not your shoe-size?" Or was my grandmother the only one who ever said that?


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Maltesedad said:


> I am so sick of all this "my dog is a champion"crap,you are just a snob with a snobbish dog.My dogs will outrun out play and out fox you any day of the week.So maybe their eyes are alittle cloose togther,maybe they have a white spot or brown on their noses.Only humans can think up this crap.All of my dogs are champions in my eyes.And mutts live longer train better and have way less health problems than the designer breeds(designer breeds)only humans could come up with something so stupid.Long live the models of the world,put here to the sure the rest of us feel inferiorI.ve never heard a song aboutthe so-called pretty champion dog,but a lot about the junk yard dog.So put that in your pipe and smoke it,my mutts will be around long after your champion is dead.And don't you dare tell me"your's are just mongrels or I swear I will pinch you in the face(.Breed standards),I tell you what let's have human standards,no more idiots morons or snobs.I may be an SOB but mine was a junk yard dog and I am proud of it.



As entertaining as this was, please read his new member post...




Maltesedad said:


> I just signed up and wanted to say hello.We have one 6yr old Maltepoo named dozer,.



Awesome. Just, awesome.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

HollowHeaven said:


> That part was what sealed the deal with this being comical for me. I burst out laughing.
> 'maltesedad' I assume is a grown man. I don't know many grown men that would go straight for a face pinch as an attack xD


I'm kind of guessing that was supposed to be "punch". . .I and U are right next to each other on the keyboard . 

LOL, this is the bestest thread in a long time . I totally want to see a junkyard Maltipoo!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> OMG, Food is the BEST. It all like, sustains you and stuff.


I love food! It's practically all I eat.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

The dreaded face pinch.....

http://500px.com/photo/3815908



> I can honestly say that I've never actually met a "purebred person" who wasn't enamored by my mixes, or thought lesser of them compared to their own dogs.


I have....but it was her problem....not mine. My dog could run rings around hers in the agility ring...so she can pinch my face.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> That part was what sealed the deal with this being comical for me. I burst out laughing.
> 'maltesedad' I assume is a grown man. I don't know many grown men that would go straight for a face pinch as an attack xD


The same guy who would keep a maltese as a junkyard dog.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm actually really confused now...
I didn't at all recognize that this is a user that's been here for a while -not a long while, granted, but still.

Was this a random out burst or did someone here cause this?


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, all his other posts are really upbeat.... Wonder what changed?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Seems to be random but we will not know till the OP comes back.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> Waston is such a snob and only eats the finest deer poop, ... spending hours looking for just the right stuff.


I am concerned about some of these posts. Shep is a dignified, though slutty, senior purebred designer Sheprador [maybe?], bred from long lines of dogs that include Labs, GSDs, and other ... stuff. So I worry about what Watson might think about Shep's stuff?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> I am concerned about some of these posts. Shep is a dignified, though slutty, senior purebred designer Sheprador [maybe?], bred from long lines of dogs that include Labs, GSDs, and other ... stuff. So I worry about what Watson might think about Shep's stuff?


Well, according to Maltesedad, designer dogs are the same as champions, so Watson would be happy to share some of Shep's deer poop.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm gonna start using "pinch your face" as my go-to internet tough guy threat.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

sassafras said:


> I'm gonna start using "pinch your face" as my go-to internet tough guy threat.


Can we get an emotie for that?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh god I can't stop giggling at it as it is, I can't even imagine an emoticon.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I will kick your purebred butt!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's a face pinch!!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Face pinch!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Face pinch!!! LOL! XD












Lol! You guys are hilarious!!!! XD


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That shar-pei has a lot of face to pinch!

eta: I'm referring to RonE's post, not trainingjunkie's. Just have to defend my breed recognition skillz. ;-)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What happened to RonE's post!? I tried to reply and it disappeared! 

It was a great pic too!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

That indeed is a face pinch


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You guys are fast!

I'm going to repost it. There was a problem with the upload.

This is Esther demonstrating correct face-pinch technique on her friend, Bella.

She kicked that purebred Shar-Pei's butt on a daily basis.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> That shar-pei has a lot of face to pinch!


That's a bulldog. :wink:


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That's a bulldog. :wink:


elrohewen was responding to my brief post featuring Bella, the Shar-Pei. I deleted it and reposted because there was a problem with the Photobucket link.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That's a bulldog. :wink:


I added an ETA to my post. I saw that Ron's post went away and it looked like I was referring to the bulldog. I do know the difference!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jubel winding up for a big ole face pinch










*best I could find while on my computer at work, sure I have better on my computer/camera at home haha*


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> Well, according to Maltesedad, designer dogs are the same as champions, so Watson would be happy to share some of Shep's deer poop.


Sounds like an opportunity for an al fresco lunch date!




elrohwen said:


> I added an ETA to my post. I saw that Ron's post went away and it looked like I was referring to the bulldog. I do know the difference!


I'm not convinced  ... I hate to inform you, but your avatar is not a dog... so I'm not sure about ... bulldog vs. Sharpei ... I think RonE was just covering for you, maybe out of a fondness for rabbits .. ?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> I'm not convinced  ... I hate to inform you, but your avatar is not a dog... so I'm not sure about ... bulldog vs. Sharpei ... I think RonE was just covering for you, maybe out of a fondness for rabbits .. ?


Of course it's a dog! He's a purebred Twitchy Nosed Fuzz Butt Hound of excellent lineage.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> Of course it's a dog! He's a purebred Twitchy Nosed Fuzz Butt Hound of excellent lineage.


Full Blooded!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh. You guys I love this thread.

I don't have a face pinch picture so here's a doodle of the Pedigree Poop-Eaters Club.










(Sorrry Flaming, I was going to add Manna but I don't know what she looks like.)


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow Avery, that's awesome. Even more so knowing you just whipped it together in the last few hours. Love it.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

CptJack said:


> Because I own him, along with a deaf boston terrier and a couple of dogs I fished out of the garbage.


Where can I get me some recycled dog?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Rowdy said:


> Where can I get me some recycled dog?


Extreme Southwest Virginia. Rural communities, in particular. You'll find cats more often than puppies, but if you go during puppy season you're almost sure to find whole litters of puppies. (Kylie didn't come from there, she's the odd one. But I grew up 'down' there, and let me tell you: it is an ISSUE).


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Avery, that is amazing!

Biscuit demonstrates the aftermath of face-pinching an English Springer Spaniel...looks like she's winding up for an encore performance: 

Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> Of course it's a dog! He's a purebred Twitchy Nosed Fuzz Butt Hound of excellent lineage.


Oooo... can I breed him to my Norwegian Snothound?!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> Of course it's a dog! He's a purebred Twitchy Nosed Fuzz Butt Hound of excellent lineage.


My apologies. Couldn't tell from the picture, but now I can see that he's a purebred champion. Maybe experienced with pinch-face...


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Sighthounds4me said:


> Oooo... can I breed him to my Norwegian Snothound?!


A Fuzzy-Snot Hound ?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm trying really hard not to obviously laugh in the middle of a meeting right now.

Avery, that doodle is fantastic. I'm totally saving it.


And I think Fuzzy-Snothounds could be the next great designer breed! We'll be rich!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

This is one the best threads ever. Exquisite job on that Pedigree Poop-Eaters Club doodle, Avery.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I'm trying really hard not to obviously laugh in the middle of a meeting right now.


What are you thinking, reading this thread during a meeting!? Bad plan.

I'm glad you guys like the doodle. I giggled a lot while making it.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Smuggest of dogs.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

sassafras said:


> Oh god I can't stop giggling at it as it is, I can't even imagine an emoticon.











Face pinches for everyone.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

View attachment 47834


I have a "show dog" he will be 14 this may & has survived (not purposely testing his metal... He is just a little bad ass lol) 4 bites to the head by rattle snakes (little dude thinks he's a mongoose :/) two fights with ***** (he killed one of them, the other we shot) numerous skunks all of which he killed.

He is pictured above, he is also a multiple agility / obedience champion, but be warned if you "pinch" my face I get to "pinch" yours 

View attachment 47858
-sorry forgot to post the pic , this is Josefina "face pinching" my folks dog ... Yumi (maybe that's why she doesn't like her LOL)


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

When we're not flaunting our beautiful, important awards and prestigious pedigrees









We're modeling the newest line of imported reading glasses!









How posh.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

So Cavalier said:


> The dreaded face pinch.....
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/3815908


Somehow I missed this the first time around.

It's kind of freaking me out.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

The pinching..it's _spreading_


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

They're escalating..


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL....

The least and oldest of my critters, Cleo the cat, would outrun, out do and out last any of your critters on their best day....


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Alannah said she is looking for her next pinching victim...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hallow heaven why do you always blot your face out? Come on, be brave


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> Hallow heaven why do you always blot your face out? Come on, be brave


xD
That's an old picture, blotting out the face was the first thing I did because I look hideous in it.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'm really late to this thread...and I haven't read a lot of it. I have to go back to the title of this whole thing for a second...

"My non champion will whip your champion's butt"

My rotties aren't champions...but man, I would love to see that white poof ball whip one, if not both, of my my dog's butts.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> LOL....
> 
> The least and oldest of my critters, Cleo the cat, would outrun, out do and out last any of your critters on their best day....


I have no idea what is going on, but this reminds me of my fat cat:


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Equinox said:


> JohnnyBandit said:
> 
> 
> > LOL....
> ...


Ahem.









Jussayin'.


----------



## fastrdog (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks for the laughs all. And pictures and drawings. I now know what to call that move 'face pinch' I'll add it to my excessive greeting disorder and butt tuck whirlies.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a champion Mexican-British Wirehaired Toy Terrier... she has top titles in the sports of sleeping and cat chasing...


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I really wish the OP would come back and respond to this thread. Is that naughty of me?



fastrdog said:


> thanks for the laughs all. And pictures and drawings. I now know what to call that move 'face pinch' I'll add it to my excessive greeting disorder and butt tuck whirlies.


Excessive greeting disorder, ha! Love it!


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Iko Iko
"My grandma and your grandma
Sitting by the fire
My grandma says to your grandma
I'm gonna castrate all your grandsons...."

This should never happen..!!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Roloni said:


> Iko Iko
> "My grandma and your grandma
> Sitting by the fire
> My grandma says to your grandma
> ...


We were once training a green Catahoula on stock and he did a radical castration on a young bull calf...


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Roloni said:


> Iko Iko
> "My grandma and your grandma
> Sitting by the fire
> My grandma says to your grandma
> ...


I NEVER thought I would see or hear this song again! xD

Well, the general idea of the song anyway


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

HollowHeaven said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Better late than never.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

This one dispises most dogs and loves malted poo for dinner....

Not much of a chance for your designer dog.....


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> My rotties aren't champions...but man, I would love to see that white poof ball whip one, if not both, of my my dog's butts.


This little feisty maltipoo took on a coyote to say it's buddy's life.

http://fox5sandiego.com/2013/01/21/small-dog-saves-puppy-from-coyote/#axzz2L6dUSlXM


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is an awesome story about the Maltipoo ...... Poor baby is up for adoption now though. Me being who I am ... I would have found a way to keep my dog ... and safely.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> Poor baby is up for adoption now though


The dog had about 300 adoption applications. The people applying had to write an essay about why they wanted the dog. She is now happily in a new home. Personally, I would have done anything to keep the dog...coyote rollers on the fence or something.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

So Cavalier said:


> The dog had about 300 adoption applications. The people applying had to write an essay about why they wanted the dog. She is now happily in a new home. Personally, I would have done anything to keep the dog...coyote rollers on the fence or something.


Rollers? I would have put razor wire around the top of my fence. 

We do have coyotes around my folk's ranch but the dog's barking keeps them away i guess ... maybe its our activity (we are always outside) whatever it is they cont come close to the fence & we brring the dogs inside when it gets dark.

either way I would have found a way to keep my dog, esp after what she did, nothing seems more like a kick in the face to a dog who risked their life to save their friend then their family saying basically: "Hey, nice job! but we decided you are to much of a risk, so we're rehoming you." ... ouch


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This cat will cut you.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

sassafras said:


> This cat will cut you.


A woman that will take your dog will cut you...... Lewis Grizzard....


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> Rollers? I would have put razor wire around the top of my fence.
> 
> We do have coyotes around my folk's ranch but the dog's barking keeps them away i guess ... maybe its our activity (we are always outside) whatever it is they cont come close to the fence & we brring the dogs inside when it gets dark.
> 
> either way I would have found a way to keep my dog, esp after what she did, nothing seems more like a kick in the face to a dog who risked their life to save their friend then their family saying basically: "Hey, nice job! but we decided you are to much of a risk, so we're rehoming you." ... ouch












IMO they do not work.... At least not well..... The Alpaca guy we do coyote control for put them in... He was still having trouble.. 

I watched two coyotes make it right over without issue. Nailed them both with high brass #4 3 inch magnum turkey loads....


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So the OP has not been back to the forum since the beginning of this thred, hmm interesting ok.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> So the OP has not been back to the forum since the beginning of this thred, hmm interesting ok.


If you take a look at some of their other posts, a lot of them are only one line and a lot are non-sensicle. Makes a person wonder....


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> IMO they do not work.... At least not well..... The Alpaca guy we do coyote control for put them in... He was still having trouble..
> 
> I watched two coyotes make it right over without issue.


Just out of curiosity Johnny Bandit....how tall was the fence? From what I understand, the fence needs to be at least 6 ft otherwise the coyote just jumps the fence without hitting the roller. Knock on wood....I have never seen a coyote in my neighborhood. Have had some foxes, raccoons and tons of possums. Hopefully, never a coyote.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

So Cavalier said:


> Just out of curiosity Johnny Bandit....how tall was the fence? From what I understand, the fence needs to be at least 6 ft otherwise the coyote just jumps the fence without hitting the roller. Knock on wood....I have never seen a coyote in my neighborhood. Have had some foxes, raccoons and tons of possums. Hopefully, never a coyote.


6 foot no climb field fence..... Did not even slow them down.... I TOOK A CHANCE.... I watched the first come over, then nailed the second about the time he hit the ground..... I caught the first off guard after I nailed the second yote over the fence.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> 6 foot no climb field fence..... Did not even slow them down..


Wow, those critters are amazing athletes. Scary.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

sassafras said:


> This cat will cut you.


Your cat is too peaceful. This here:


ChessieAngry by grinningd0g, on Flickr

is a cut-throat cat.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

So Cavalier said:


> Wow, those critters are amazing athletes. Scary.


IMO you are not going to slow down a yote with a six foot fence....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My non champion just belched in my face.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> My non champion just belched in my face.


One of my champions farted under the desk....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> One of my champions farted under the desk....


So crazy how much they have in common!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

HA you guys are funny


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We are home for less than a day from the last show, and my Grand Champion is already covered in dirt and wanting to eat bird guts.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This one is ready to take them all on! .............


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't believe this thread is still going...its just keeps getting funnier...


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> This one is ready to take them all on! .............


Okay, I have to know - is there are particular editing program/website that you used for this? Because it is awesome (and I still keep getting laser eyes so I need to find a good way to photoshop on sunglasses, lol)


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Purebred and/or champion dogs are snobs? Umm..One of my purebred yorkshire terriers sometimes eats his own poop.



gingerkid said:


> I need to find a good way to photoshop on sunglasses, lol)


Adobe photoshop elements 10 is FANTASTIC! It comes wity it´s own graphics and it´s really easy.You can do that kind of thing and way more.I have it and recomend 

YOu have all had me in fits with this thread!! lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Okay, I have to know - is there are particular editing program/website that you used for this? Because it is awesome (and I still keep getting laser eyes so I need to find a good way to photoshop on sunglasses, lol)


It is the new photobucket. It has been changed from the old format. Pretty nice!  Unfortunately ... the belly band is "real" Lol!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

My Posh Purebred Posing









Whhaaattt?


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> My Posh Purebred Posing


Oh yes,deffinately a snob right there.It´s all "me..me..ME!" with these purebreds isnt it?? lol 

*LOVE* the eyes,she knows very well that she´s beautiful!  and how on earth did you get her to sit _*that*_ still with a flower and all and take the picture?? o.0 I need to know how you people do this! lol


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Gina_1978 said:


> and how on earth did you get her to sit _*that*_ still with a flower and all and take the picture?? o.0 I need to know how you people do this! lol


I think she was petrified xD 
The second picture happened because she finally realized there was a flower pinned to her ear fuzz and she was trying to see it. Lol


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> So crazy how much they have in common!


It's not like they're both dogs or anything, right?


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

I´m thinking that the original reason for this thread,was a hairflip lol.The OP wanted to make some noise before he/she left?? 

Funny,it´s only served for us all to have a good laugh lol.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Agreed LOL, I throughly enjoyed all the "evil cat" & "face pinching" pics


----------



## Linda1947 (Feb 24, 2013)

bottom line, a dog is a dog, they don't know or care what they are or what they look like as long as they have love, good food and a home nothing else matters to them. All dogs need a home be it purebred or mongrel. Unlike some people dogs are not snobs.

And they can't read so papers mean nothing to them


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Linda1947 said:


> bottom line, a dog is a dog, they don't know or care what they are or what they look like as long as they have love, good food and a home nothing else matters to them. All dogs need a home be it purebred or mongrel. Unlike some people dogs are not snobs.
> 
> And they can't read so papers mean nothing to them


I totally agree.
Human kind could actually learn a thing or three from _*all*_ dogs.


----------



## Linda1947 (Feb 24, 2013)

my pet peeve is designer breeds. Don't we have enough animals dying in shelters without deliberately making more? And what is the second generation of these dogs going to be????
Wake up people, have your dogs spayed and neutered. Help put an end to homeless animals, don't make more You want a mongrel go to a shelter, don't line someone's pocket and encourage them to breed more


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Linda1947 said:


> my pet peeve is designer breeds. Don't we have enough animals dying in shelters without deliberately making more? And what is the second generation of these dogs going to be????
> Wake up people, have your dogs spayed and neutered. Help put an end to homeless animals, don't make more You want a mongrel go to a shelter, don't line someone's pocket and encourage them to breed more


Same here in some aspects, unless the cross was made for a reason (mal/dutch shepherd for working purposes, as an example) but just to cross two dogs just because you think they will make cute puppies is IMHO, not a valid reason.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> Agreed LOL, I throughly enjoyed all the "evil cat" & "face pinching" pics


I now regularly use "face pinching" when I'm doing play groups, lol. On Saturday there was ALL of the face (and neck) pinching. Most of the dogs came back inside covered in other dog's slobber.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

It's too bad I sent my computer home ... Because I have a ton of "face pinch " pics on it lol


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Linda1947 said:


> my pet peeve is designer breeds. Don't we have enough animals dying in shelters without deliberately making more? And what is the second generation of these dogs going to be????
> Wake up people, have your dogs spayed and neutered. Help put an end to homeless animals, don't make more You want a mongrel go to a shelter, don't line someone's pocket and encourage them to breed more


Dogs KNOW their own breed....


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey that is true ... At least for Izze. There was this instructor that uses to being his dogs to when he came to the lace I used to work at, he had an Aussie & an ACD. Izze & the Acd went off together leaving the Aussie like a third wheel lol.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Pepper recognizes fellow herders and fellow Aussies. He loves all other dogs but goes completely bonkers when he sees someone who can play like he does. A Sheltie joined our agility class last week and he wouldn't work until he had said hi to her.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I wonder if it isn't just a stature or body language thing? Roxie grew up with Dachshunds and also lived with a miniature Schnauzer for a couple years and now she prefers to play with either of those two breeds or mixes of them over other breeds. And my mom's Dachshunds can tell Dachshunds apart from other dogs, it seems.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

>>> Dogs KNOW their own breed.... 
>>>I wonder if it isn't just a stature or body language thing?

I think it's a body language and an energy level thing. Shep likes to play with Labs, Pits, and Rotts. He'll play with any breed (hey, he may be a Heinz), but he tended to seek out the more rough&tumble breeds. He doesn't play as much with GSD, Spitz breeds, and boxers but he will play with them... He teases ACDs  But, BCs try to herd him..


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, body language and energy level, and also I think appearance to some extent. At the dog park, I often see dogs playing in groups that seem to be segregated by color, like black dogs playing together in one group and blonde dogs separately. 

One of the things making me think Biscuit is a toller/mix rather than a golden mix, lately, is the fact that she never plays with goldens. They try to play with her, and sometimes she tries to instigate play with them, but it's like they're speaking a different language. They never hit it off.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It's cool about all of these anecdotal observations that we make. Completely (even more) off topic, I'm reading Karen Pryor's book, Reaching the Animal Mind (2009), and she's noticed that dogs will sometimes lick you one time, in a way that could be interpreted as Thank You...

We need a new topic led by a strong, Math Ph.D. statistician to collect our observations and analyze our skewed, self-volunteered, non-randomized data to tell us if we're seeing things that are statistically factual or anthropomorphic, wishful thinking... I think Shep agrees


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

As a matter of fact, growing up with Dachshunds from 6 months of age, Roxie picked up Dachshund habits she didn't have when we first got her, such as burrowing under the covers and being suspicious of strangers. I just thought of that... Kind of neat.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Dunno. We had a dog that was at least half GSD. We suspect the other half was golden. In his lifetime he got into two major dog fights, sending both the dogs to the e-vet. One was a GSD bitch and the other was a male golden. 

Maybe he just had self loathing, lol.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL maybe he did. 

Izze would even snub other herding breeds in favor of ACDs if there were any, consequently she could tell the diff btw the "blue" breeds of colored like (I know this is goin to sound strange ) but it was like she knew the diff btw a catahola, blue Merle sheltie/collie/BC/Aussie & the "blue" version of her own breed ... I don't know how but it seems as though she did. 

Not just her, I have seen many ACDs like that, & she wasn't even raised around other ACDs ... She was raised with a jack Russell terrier lol


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> It's cool about all of these anecdotal observations that we make. Completely (even more) off topic, I'm reading Karen Pryor's book, Reaching the Animal Mind (2009), and she's noticed that dogs will sometimes lick you one time, in a way that could be interpreted as Thank You...
> 
> We need a new topic led by a strong, Math Ph.D. statistician to collect our observations and analyze our skewed, self-volunteered, non-randomized data to tell us if we're seeing things that are statistically factual or anthropomorphic, wishful thinking... I think Shep agrees


*hem hem*. I can see it now... a paper entitled "Are dogs breedist", published in the Journal of Improbable Research....

I'm not a Math PhD, but I am taking several graduate level courses in biostatistics.... and I don't think data can get any more skewed than data collected from self-reported surveys.  I'm already thinking of specific methods and survey questions, but I do not know how feasible the study would be due to participation rates and observer agreement. BUT, where there's a will there's a way. (I'm game if you are :wink: )


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My nonchampion kicked my champion's butt. Does it count if they're both my dog?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> Lol!


Lol that is so CUTE!


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> >>> Dogs KNOW their own breed....
> >>>I wonder if it isn't just a stature or body language thing?
> 
> I think it's a body language and an energy level thing. Shep likes to play with Labs, Pits, and Rotts. He'll play with any breed (hey, he may be a Heinz), but he tended to seek out the more rough&tumble breeds. He doesn't play as much with GSD, Spitz breeds, and boxers but he will play with them... He teases ACDs  But, BCs try to herd him..


 Pete has a thing specifically against GSDs. A GSD tried to eat him over the summer and ever since then he loses it when they're around. He is very dog-friendly otherwise. Its just that one breed specifically.


----------

